# my 3 yr old is 37 inches and 28 pounds



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

She will be three in 3 weeks-- is this small? Too thin? She seems so frail, and she has a very small appetite. I'm worried







. She doesn't eat or drink dairy (her choice, she hates it). She does eat a small amount of meat, but mostly likes fruit and juice.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

It's small, but not abnormally so. My friend's almost-4 yr. old weighs about 27-28 lbs. and is probably 40".
On the other hand, my 3.5 yr. old weighed 35 lbs. on his third birthday (and weighs 36 lbs. now, at 40")- he doesn't eat or drink dairy, or eat meat except for occasionally turkey.
If she is still nursing, you don't need to give her any other milk. If not, you can give soy milk, tofu, or leafy greens for calcium (or calcium-enriched OJ), beans, raisins, and cereal have lots of iron, vegetable oils, avacados, and nuts/nut butters are good sources of fat, and beans, nuts, and whole grains have plenty of protein.


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

That's a little thin, but as long as she's getting a good assortment of dairy, veggies, fruit and protein I wouldn't worry about it.

My DD is 2.5yo and is 36 inches and 28 pounds.

Jenn


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Juice is really bad for you. It is full of empty calories. When it is pasteurized, it turns the natural sugars into basically refined sugars, destroys any natural vitamins and enzymes, very bad for the system. So it has all the effects of sugar water and non of the positive affects of raw fruit. My hubby and I will have (regular pasteurized) fruit juice very rarely as a treat, but our kids NEVER get to have it, ever. Cut out the juice alone and see if you notice a HUGE difference . . . or get a juicer. Fresh raw juice is great for the body.


----------



## wifty (Aug 16, 2006)

There are professional growth charts online that you can use to gauge where she is....and where she has been and see if she is staying on a curve for her.

Also, won't you be doing a 3 year check up soon? You should bring up your concerns so that doctor can either reassure you, or address any problem.

Btw, my DD is 32 months, 40 pounds and almost 42 inches.  Top of the growth chart (ok, off it.....but its a family trait).

with smiles and good luck,


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

My daughter (now 14yo and 5'4") was about 23 pounds at 3 years old. She was the tiniest thing but was definitely meeting all her milestones. I weaned her by accident (no information and lack of support) at 13 months and the she was mainly drinking goat milk, but no cow's milk products. Once we weaned her off the bottles and goat milk she started eating tons more and by the time she was four she was really taking off. She still is really thin, has trouble keeping weight on, but is in a healthy range and is very small boned. I wouldn't worry too much unless you feel there is something not right. Just being small is okay, someone has to be on the lower end of the curve.








Wendi


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

My 3 yo is 29 lbs and 36 1/2 inches tall. He had a check up recently and is inthe 10th %. He eats mostly dairy, some grains and chicken and rice. He is still Bfing. But the doctor said he is healthy and did not seem too concerned about him being small. He drinks juice, but it is organic, no added sugar, and is the only way I can get fruits and veggies in him. He eats fruit rarely and stopped eating veggies almost 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

She's the same size as my 5-year old who is very healthy and her doctor is pleased with her growth. She follows her own growth curve. We just provide her with healthy choices and a wide variety of food. Smoothies can be a fun way to add nutrition and calories and can be sweet from whole fruit rather than fruit juice.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

my 3 year old son is about the same size. 38" and 28 pounds. i'm sure she's fine.







were you a small child? my husband and i were both small kids, i was the smallest kid in my class until middle school, so it wouldn't surprise me if my kids were small too, though i don't consider them to be. my 3yo seems about average size compared to other 3yos i know.


----------



## dessismama (Mar 3, 2005)

My 4.5 year old is 29 pounds and 39 inches. She is petite, but has always been so and seems to be growing according to her percentile (5th).

I would not worry if your child is growing with a consistent pattern and eats healthy foods.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

As long as your child is meeting milestones and is generally happy and seemingly healthy, I wouldn't be concerned. My 6 year old(just started 1st grade) is just 38lbs and 45inches tall. So she's absolutely teeny. All the kids in her class are bigger than her. But she's just a small kid. I wouldn't be too concerned yet. You might just have a small kiddo!

Meg


----------



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

Sounds just fine to me -- height/weight proportional. And just about my DS's size (and our doctor's not concerned).


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for your replies... I have done my research on juice and i do not believe it is bad for you. We have a juicer and she drinks both pasteurized and unpasteurized juice. She does drink fresh carrot juice. I am vegan and juice is a huge part of my diet, both pastuerized and not pasteurized.

I have looked at her placement on the chart, it is just beneath 50%tile... so i guess it is not so bad.

thanks ladies!!


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

Wanted to toss out an interesting thought that the nutritionist at WIC shared with me on Monday.

We were in for DD's recert so they took her height & weight. She will be 2 in 3 weeks and is almost 28 lbs & 36" tall. The lady mentioned how nicely proportioned DD is & asked if I get many people commenting on how "skinny" she is. I told her that I don't get A LOT of those comments, but yes, occasionally we hear that. She then went onto say that they see kids & parents all day long, and that she has noticed so many kids are obese that the general population is beginning to consider obese children the norm and consequently don't realize when they're actually seeing a child with healthy proportions.

Holly


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

well..my dd will be 2 in about 2.5 weeks, and is 34 inches tall, and about 30 pounds, and she tends to be gargantuan compared to most other kids her age....


----------

